# Arturia V-Collection 8 questions



## Studio E (Mar 14, 2022)

Hey gang, just curious. I currently have the V-Collection 6 and I don't use it a lot, but my co-composer really seems to like using it over on her rig, and I also noticed that there has been an engine improvement for the existing synths in addition to all the new instruments as of V-8.

I already have SO much stuff, including synths I really like the sound of a bit more, like Diva, Repro, Hive, Zebra, Obsession, Omni, etc, but there is indeed something fun about all of these retro machines and the general vibe of working with the interfaces. So with that in mind, I looked into my upgrade offer, and it's $349, which I'm not here to complain about, but I most certainly can wait for a sale. My questions are:

How much of an improvement do you feel the new engine is for the existing synths? I'm really curious about this as I've always felt that while these are indeed fun, they kind of lack the balls of the previously mentioned other synths I already have.

How often does Arturia do upgrade sales? I'll definitely keep my ear to the ground for one if it happens more than once a year around Black Friday.

I still need to upgrade a few things about her workstation in general, including a better midi keyboard controller, and since she seems to like the Arturia stuff, I figured it might be really nice to integrate one of their midi controllers like the Keylab 88 Mk2.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Laddy (Mar 14, 2022)

I think V collection 9 is around the corner, based on previous release history. Would pay max 99, maybe 149 for V8 update now. Only a few of the old synths have been updated. Am only on V5 myself, btw. Might upgrade to v9.


----------



## Laddy (Mar 22, 2022)

Well, well Studio E, it seems the upgrade is 99 euro now.

What do you guys think: Will it be more expensive to upgrade to V8 now and then V9 when it is released, compared to just waiting for V9 which I believe will be out soon?


----------



## Studio E (Mar 23, 2022)

Hey, thanks for pointing that out! I went ahead and got the upgrade. Based on my 30 minute session of the Juno, I'd say it's already been worth it. I definitely feel that the new engine in the Roland stuff is probably paying off.


----------

